# Comment mettre ses photos sans itune



## father (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas arrivé à mettre mes photos sur mon IPAD il y a t'il un autre moyen de la faire sans passer par Itune.

Et pouvez vous l'expliquer pour un nul en informatique.

Cordialement

Christian dit father


Ben non, on peut pas t'expliquer, du moins, pas dans le forum "Applications", et ce simplement parce qu'il y a un forum spécialement dévolu à ce genre de question.

On déménage.


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

Tu utilises un Mac ou un PC comme ordi ?
Avec un Mac, iTunes te proposes de synchroniser les photos qui sont dans iPhoto, ou bien tu peux choisir un dossier que tu as créé quelque part dans l'ordi et qui contient tes photos.
J'imagine qu'avec un PC la synchro avec un dossier au choix est la même ...
Quand ton iPad est branché à iTunes, tu sélectionnes l'iPad et parmi tous les onglets de synchronisation regarde bien l'onglet ''photo'', ce qui est proposé est assez clair.
Dans tous les cas, tes photos n'ont pas à être _dans_ iTunes


----------

